# Residency in NZ



## pinkzoe (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, we have applied through EOI for residency and have sent everything back. We got our letter today saying they have recieved everything and our file will be passed to a case worker within 1 month. We have been aggreed in pricipal and will hear back within 3 months. 
How long did it take for you to hear back? 
Do you think it will take 3 months or does it usually happen quicker?


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

pinkzoe said:


> Hi, we have applied through EOI for residency and have sent everything back. We got our letter today saying they have recieved everything and our file will be passed to a case worker within 1 month. We have been aggreed in pricipal and will hear back within 3 months.
> How long did it take for you to hear back?
> Do you think it will take 3 months or does it usually happen quicker?


We were quite surprised to be accepted much more quickly than the stated guideline - we were also accepted "in principal" and once we had our evidence package submitted it was only a few weeks, rather than a few months. Of course I'm sure that it's highly dependent on how many applications they currently are processing, but you may find that the wait is not as long as expected. Good luck!


----------

